# Go-karting UAE



## Womble88 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello there!

I have recently moved here (Dubai) from London. I want to get into Karting (i raced in the uk). I want to know where is best? I've seen the websites of Dubai and Al Ain Raceway, they look really cool, Al Forsans one isnt great but i hear the track is good.

What is the best circuit to start? Also, are there any kart dealers out here?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

ohhh I'm going to be keeping an eye on this post, love karting!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dubai is not bad but the Al Ain track is really good and the karts there are a bit more evenly matched The only problem is its almost 300 km round trip which is pretty dull straight line 140kphr for most of the way. I`m not meant to advertise any other web sites here but if you were to google something like dubai petrolheads you may find a lot more info.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jebel Ali - busted karts, bouncy track, prehistoric safety conditions, but good fun.
Motor City Kartdrome - excellent set up but slooooooooooow karts.
Festival City - Utter rubbish.

There seems to be a decentish set-up in Umm Al Quwain just before Barracuda too but I think Al Ain is your best bet for a more professional set-up.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you can lap Dubai Autodrome in less than 1.15 they`ll let you use the faster karts which are about 4 seconds a lap quicker.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I think I'd need to get rid of some "ballast" first!


----------



## Kenricd (Jan 10, 2012)

I think Andy is talking about proper karting. I'm possibly moving down to Dubai in the next few months and would also love to get back into racing. I used to race Formula A in Ireland. Nothing better than screaming down the main straight in mondello at 17,000 rpm! Would love to know if there is any decent racing in UAE. Possibly Rotax max or something that's not hugely expensive to run?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

That`s why I suggested dubai petrolheads as they have a specific karting forum but wothout buying a kart you`ll only be able to do arrive and drives on the usual four stroke fare.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Kenricd said:


> I think Andy is talking about proper karting. I'm possibly moving down to Dubai in the next few months and would also love to get back into racing. I used to race Formula A in Ireland. Nothing better than screaming down the main straight in mondello at 17,000 rpm! Would love to know if there is any decent racing in UAE. Possibly Rotax max or something that's not hugely expensive to run?


None of the Formula A boyz out here, but there is a faily decentish grid size of Rotax Max guys. They have a championship & race at both Dubai & Al Ain circuits. If you go over the the Dubai track at Motor City, there are always a few karts on notice boards for sale.

I also raced back in the UK - I was about 10 stone lighter & 15 years younger


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

there is an out standing track in Abu Dhabi, at the sports club (can't remember the exact name but i'll find out at work tomorrow)


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

GreyGT-C said:


> there is an out standing track in Abu Dhabi, at the sports club (can't remember the exact name but i'll find out at work tomorrow)


Al Forsan Resort?


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

Possibly Al Forsan? My buddy that does track events with me (Porsche club) went a while back and said it was very good, but very expensive. Said they have quite a few things there such as water skiing, wakeboarding, paintball, etc..


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot to add, i live acrossed the street from the Autodrome/kartdrome and have played with the karts there several times. The track isn't bad, but the karts are slow, have terrible throttle response BUT they do pass the time when you are bored and want to talk trash to your buddies and when you can't get out on the car track next door for the weekend.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

GreyGT-C said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to add, i live acrossed the street from the Autodrome/kartdrome and have played with the karts there several times. The track isn't bad, but the karts are slow, have terrible throttle response BUT they do pass the time when you are bored and want to talk trash to your buddies and when you can't get out on the car track next door for the weekend.


A fellow member from the Ranches community - We are neighbours :clap2:

You are definatley talking about Al Forsan, they have the wakeboard lake, etc


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

A buddy and I might head over to the kartdrome on Friday, come along if you are bored.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

What time is Kartdrome?


----------



## Kenricd (Jan 10, 2012)

Dozza said:


> None of the Formula A boyz out here, but there is a faily decentish grid size of Rotax Max guys. They have a championship & race at both Dubai & Al Ain circuits. If you go over the the Dubai track at Motor City, there are always a few karts on notice boards for sale.
> 
> I also raced back in the UK - I was about 10 stone lighter & 15 years younger


Nice, love to get my hands on a rotax. Been about 8 years since I've raced myself, long before the reeds and water cooled stuff. Haha old school. Will defo keep an eye on this thread and if the move goes ahead try meet up with some karting enthusiasts!!


----------



## jackhones (Jan 12, 2012)

You can find a lot of the karters who race in the national racing series practicing most Fridays at the kartdrome. They are quite a friendly bunch so go along and have a chat if you want more info on the racing here in the UAE.

Dubai Kartdrome and Al Forsan are the best karting faciliites in the UAE.

Al Ain is not a bad track but located 1.5hrs drive from Dubai and they will rip you off given the chance... Be warned if your thinking of buying a kart from Al Ain they will charge you double what the same thing costs in Europe!!!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ve always found Al Ain to be better value than Dubai, if you book one of their monthly race nights a month in advance you get it half price. That`s 200dhs for 10mins warm up/qualifying and two 15 min races. Just a dull old drive out to Al Ain though.


----------



## Womble88 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Amazing!*

Wow thanks guys!

I've been to all 3 tracks (Dubia, Al Ain and Abu Dhabi) and i must say this country is blessed with amazing circuits!!! I saw jebal ali on the net and dont think its quite up to the same standard!

Wasnt too impressed about having to pay 50 dhs just to get inside Al Fursan but it is a quality place. Dubai is really good! Al Ain is superb, a bit of a drive but the guys there know there stuff. I was talking to the guy there - Martin i think - and he was really helpful (and a fellow Wimbledon fan!!) and he told all about the national series so i think i will get a 2nd hand kart and practice and start next year. 

I dont know who said it was a rip off on here but i converted it to the pounds and it works out around the same. 

There is a race on at Dubai next friday i think so i'll be going to look at how that runs.

Pleased to see there is such a friendly karting community over here!

Womble Andy


----------



## jackhones (Jan 12, 2012)

Womble88 said:


> Wow thanks guys!
> 
> I dont know who said it was a rip off on here but i converted it to the pounds and it works out around the same.
> 
> Womble Andy


Really the prices are not the same! 
In the UK a set of Mojo D2 Karts Tyres cost £107 = AED 603
Price from Al Ain for the same tyres is AED 900

That 50% markup on UK retail price!


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Motor City Kartdrome - excellent set up but slooooooooooow karts.
> 
> .


I find this facility to be excellent, especially in the evening when it's lit up. Yes, the slower carts are slower but the point of carting is not absolute speed but skill. And as someone pointed out, if you can do a 1:15 in the slower carts you can upgrade to a faster one. I'm on 1:17 at the moment, so I still have to find 2 seconds somewhere.


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Kenricd said:


> I think Andy is talking about proper karting. I'm possibly moving down to Dubai in the next few months and would also love to get back into racing. I used to race Formula A in Ireland. Nothing better than screaming down the main straight in mondello at 17,000 rpm! Would love to know if there is any decent racing in UAE. Possibly Rotax max or something that's not hugely expensive to run?


Ok, if that's your thing then there's quite a lot of racing going on at the Dubai Autodrome. Plenty of different classes to suit different budgets. The Radicals are great machines!


----------



## Racer (Nov 6, 2012)

*Emirates Kart Zone*

Hi Andy,

I too love Karting. I have been living in Dubai for the last 5 years and i used to use Kart Zone in Motor City but found it really expenisive and the Karts were very slow!!! You would think after spending so much, they have good Karts! I recently discovered 'Emirates Kart Zone' in Al Wasl Sports Club (i think thats how you spell it)! Very interesting track and dual engine karts and best thing is its cheap! Just type Emirates Kart Zone in google and their page should show up
Best of luck anyway! 

I might see you there soon for a race


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Holy thread revival, Batman!

If I remember correctly, Emirates Kart Zone used to be in DFC and bought a few cobones for it to race with friends ... it was C-R-A-P !!!

It wasnt even a proper racetrack ... just tires stacked up ... and don't even get me started with the track suits and helmet ... 

Whatever you do .... AVOID Emirates Kart Zone !!!


----------



## Racer (Nov 6, 2012)

*Emirates Kart Zone*

Saint Ari,

Im originally from London and was a member of Daytona Motorsports, Milton Keynes which is considered to be one of the best circuits in the UK so i have plenty of experince with go karting. I found no problem with the helmets or suits, they were all decent after all its a go karting track and dont expect to see brand new uniforms or helmets for every driver!

In terms of the track layout, quite interesting, however yes you are right it is very basic with tyres etc (which i dint mind, because you are there to drive the kart round the track and not sit and admire the tyres!). 

The Karts were dual engine karts which is super, i think all go karting tracks in dubai which use single engine karts need to get with the times and upgrade!!!





Saint Ari said:


> Holy thread revival, Batman!
> 
> If I remember correctly, Emirates Kart Zone used to be in DFC and bought a few cobones for it to race with friends ... it was C-R-A-P !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, i've raced at Daytona many years ago. That's a good track!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

I have done a few sessions on their purpose built track and its quite decent considering the amount you pay for an A/D Session. The karts a very powerful & satisfies your need for speed.


----------



## jadx16 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Karting in Dubai*

Hi Guys, 

I know one good place for karting in dubai, i used to come here every weekends.
they have Honda Twin Engine karts and they have a good prices they call there place EMIRATES KART ZONE.

check this out guys, enjoy karting!! 
EMIRATES KART ZONE, Al Wasl Sports Club, Oud Metha Road


----------



## jadx16 (Dec 2, 2013)

i know one good place here in dubai, it's inside al wasl sports club they call this karting place as 'Emirates Kart Zone', well in terms of karting they have the best kart, twin engine kart 120kph for very cheap price.


----------



## jadx16 (Dec 2, 2013)

Guys, Try Out this new Karting in Al Wasl Sports Club, Emirates Kart Zone,

Good Track, Twin Engines fast kart and very affordable price.


----------

